# First venison backstrap



## bgaviator (Apr 17, 2018)

After reading numerous tips and suggestions I ultimately decided to just sear this thing until it hit an itt of 130. Cooked on the KJ at around 500 degrees. Took about 12 mins total.  Marinaded it in Allegro overnight. 
Served with StoveTop stuffing. 

I’ve never had venison before, but I thought it was very good. The only thing I’ll do next time is to make a nice red wine sauce to go with it.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 17, 2018)

Look, I’ve been hunting my entire life, practically live off back strap and I’m
Not exaggerating. I know how to cook them, and those are some of the prettiest I’ve ever seen. 

You cooked them to perfection!  I like your sauce idea.  I also like bourbon peppercorn cream sauce.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome meal. Like! B


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 17, 2018)

Perfect looking!! I bet it was really good


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2018)

That looks absolutely delicious!
Simple but delicious looking meal!
Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2018)

BGA, If you get another backstrap try wrapping it in bacon(use toothpicks) after adding a rub to it . Sear both sides(5-7 minutes) and then butterfly it and sear the middle for a minuteor so . divine ! Yours is spot on for color !!!


----------



## bertman (Apr 19, 2018)

73saint said:


> Look, I’ve been hunting my entire life, practically live off back strap and I’m
> Not exaggerating. I know how to cook them, and those are some of the prettiest I’ve ever seen.
> 
> You cooked them to perfection!  I like your sauce idea.  I also like bourbon peppercorn cream sauce.



Yeah, what Saint said. Even the processor of that backstrap deserves credit. Those are hard to remove cleanly. Nice job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2018)

Very nice looking Backstrap!!:)
Beautiful !!
Like.


----------

